# Suggestions for finding out what I like?



## FieldEffect (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm just getting into coffee as a hobby, with the coffee I've drunk most of my life being a combination of either Nespresso (kidding myself that I can tell much difference between most of their pods) or filter coffee pre-ground from the supermarket (with my buying decisions being based at least as much on branding as knowing what I'm getting). So I'd like to start out by properly finding out what it is that I like.

I've watched some videos on how best to do coffee tasting, and I'm pretty excited about it, and all I need is to buy a bunch of coffees that are representative of all the major differences that I need to distinguish and evaluate. I thought this would be really easy and that there would be "beginner tasting packs" all over the place, but there don't seem to be. Everywhere that I'm finding beginner or variety packs they don't seem to be providing a wide/representative range of coffees, just "the ones you'll probably most like" (i.e. probably things that are inoffensive rather than interesting) or "a selection of our best sellers" (which gives no indication of how much variety there may be in them).

Can anyone recommend either somewhere in the UK that does a good collection of coffees sold as a set that they'd recommend for taste exploration, or alternatively just a pointer to a good place to buy from and a list of your recommended varieties to buy?

I'll primarily be drinking it as filter coffee if that makes a difference to the suggestion. I don't have a grinder yet, but that's not a barrier - definitely willing to buy one as part of the tasting.


----------



## Beverast (Nov 3, 2021)

I bought a 4 pack of Single Origin coffee from Horsham a few months back that I really enjoyed - their current offering is x2 Rawandas, x1 Kenyan and x1 Brazil. Also recently got a 125g twin pack of washed and natural Bolivian beans from Hasbean (Bolivia Finca Floripondio Batian Pack) and they are both seriously good in my opinon. Also shows how different natural and washed beans can be.

Lastly, one of my daily cups recently has been from an Ethiopian Bombe from Artisan roasters. Really delicious and loads of berry fruitiness. There are so many good roasters out there but these are the ones I have used over the last few months. For daily espresso I would recommend Blackcats - I have found their Twilight blend to really enjoyable and good value for money.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@FieldEffect welcome to the forum, the best way is to tour the origins and find out what you like. Try washed and naturals or pulped naturals from each, if available. There is a world of coffee to explore.

Preparation method makes a big difference too.


----------

